#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-10
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<chilts> morning :)
 * chilts says for the first time in ages
<Atamira> its become a morning ritual now chilts
<Atamira> keep it up
<Atamira> oh..except for sat and sun
<hads> Morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-11
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<ibeardslee> people seen .. http://computerworld.co.nz/news.nsf/news/schools-in-for-open-source-advocates
<thumper> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning (just)
 * chilts just registered for CloudCamp in Welly :)
<ojwb> "just" as in "missed by 50 minutes"?
 * ojwb has registered too
<ojwb> not sure how relevant it is to me, but i've found there's something interesting to take away from most events
#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-12
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> oops
<ibeardslee> morning
<thumper> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<Atamira> im late this morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-13
<fmarier> thumper: indentation should be fixed now!
<fmarier> thanks :)
<thumper> fmarier: ok, :-)
<fmarier> it might even run too
<thumper> fmarier: looks better now
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> afternoon
<Atamira> mornin
<thumper> morning
<hads> Afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-14
<Atamira> afternoon
 * ojwb frowns
<ojwb> i changed my launchpad password, in an attempt to get the same one saved on the laptop and netbook
<ojwb> but the netbook doesn't seem to recognise it
<ojwb> hmm, and now the laptop doesn't
<karora> Annoying.
<ojwb> karora: it worked in the end
<ojwb> still no idea why
<Atamira> yay its the weekend
#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-15
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> well yes.. its still morning
<Atamira> for 14more minutes
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> righto .. I think that's the last of the academy stuff I need to do this weekend .. time for me time
<Atamira> yay
#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-16
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> are many people here on the wellylug list?
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<ibeardslee> hi ollytheninja
<ollytheninja> hi
#ubuntu-nz 2012-01-09
<Atamira> afternoon
<kcj> Indeed it is.
<Atamira> :)
<Atamira>  /clear
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-01-10
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> morning
<hads> Afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2012-01-11
<kcj> Afternoon.
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> such a nice day up here
<ibeardslee> the problem with nice days is that I work in an office
<ibeardslee> so apart from getting to work and then home again in the nice day .. they aren't much good to me
<Atamira> i understand
<Atamira> considering i work nightshifts, and come home in beautiful weather..and then sleep the day away
<Atamira> its completely wasted on me too
<chilts> morning
<chilts> so, just reading up more about Blowfish and bcrypt, it seems I should be using that (for password hashing)
<chilts> not that I hash passwords much anymore, I just use other peoples logins (OpenID and OAuth) :)
<chilts> wish I knew about this a while ago
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> and of course, decoding is also exponential depending on how many iterations you told it to use when encoding
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-01-12
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ibeardslee> Day 5 of the Academy
<Atamira> what academy?
<ibeardslee> Catalyst Academy
<ibeardslee> http://academy.catalyst.net.nz
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> ahh. some good sites to look at
<mwhudson> morning
<brandel> ibeardslee: neat initiative
<chilts> morning
<kcj> Afternoon.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-01-13
<thumper> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> thumper: been a busy week for you?
<thumper> oh yes...
<thumper> freaking meetings all the time
<thumper> hardly spent any time with the team
<thumper> but they are getting shit done
<thumper> so its all good
<ajmitch> good, I see that there are some unity packages in a PPA for testing, maybe I should install them before I head off for australia :)
<ajmitch> hm, I see that they've been uploaded to precise now
#ubuntu-nz 2012-01-15
<ajmitch> evening
<kcj> Indeed it is.
<ojwb> is there a site where I can get an idea of what the adsl speed is likely to be like for a location?
<Atamira> in nz?
<ojwb> Atamira: yeah
<Atamira> i dont know of one that does areas you dont live in
<Atamira> http://www.nzdsl.co.nz/
<ojwb> even just an easy way to find the local exchange would be better than nothing
<ojwb> yeah, I know I can pretty easily find what speed I currently have
<Atamira> i have no idea if there is such a site really
<G> ojwb: for teh morning: http://chorus.co.nz/service-availability-tool will do the Address->Cabinet/Exchange thingy you want
<G> ojwb: as for distance, 5-6k of cable distance = 2-2.5mbit/s for me
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> oh yeah morning
<ibeardslee> 6:36 here
<chilts> heh, I was just wondering where you were
<chilts> yeah, guessed it was at LCA
<ibeardslee> yeap
<mwhudson> good morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: where are you staying?
<ibeardslee> student accom BG2-2
 * ajmitch is in BG18
<hads> morning
 * hads is missing out
<ibeardslee> we got a freetronics LeoStick in with the conference loot
<hads> So I hear, that's neat.
<ibeardslee> I'm going to be on the hunt for people going 'WTF, I don't want this'
<hads> heh
<ajmitch> I'm keeping mine :)
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> G: thanks
<ojwb> G: is there a way to see the actual location of the exchange, rather than just the area it covers
<ojwb> at least for where we currently live (where I know the exchange's location) it isn't very central in its area
<G> ojwb: iirc it shows it there
<G> ojwb: oh it used to
<G> ojwb: does the exchange support VDSL?
<ojwb> G: yeah, it does
<G> if show, turn on the VDSL2 layer for the exchange only, should be the middle-ish of the Green Dot
<G> s/show/so/
<G> the other way, in the out and about sense, is just look where all the Chorus vans seem to be heading ;)
<ojwb> currently they all seem to be in kelson
<ojwb> which is getting UFB cabling right now
<G> oh, lucky them...
<G> hads: saw your tweet btw, congrats on the addition :)
<ojwb> once they stop severing water mains and electricity cables, yes
<G> ojwb: here, the council do that for us :)
<G> they attacked the underground phone cable to the side of the road, while resealing... which w/ all the rain, seems to have flooded over the 'fix' and is maybe now messing with the cable :(
<ojwb> oops
<G> ojwb: but yeah, that Chorus page should give you an idea (wish they'd resize the iframe though)
<ojwb> yeah, just knowing it has VDSL2 is a good indication I think
<G> ojwb: the property you are looking at? lucky :)
#ubuntu-nz 2013-01-07
<ibeardslee> afternoon
<snail> ibeardslee: how did the first session go?
<ibeardslee> goodly .. mostly
<ibeardslee> couple of bits of fun and games .. ubuntu installing the bootloader onto the USB flash drive instead of the HD
<ibeardslee> office lan vs wireless lan
<ibeardslee> but all seemed to go well
<snail> how's the gender ratio this year? any bi-linguals we can collar for translation duties?
<ibeardslee> 10F/10M
<ibeardslee> none of them seemed to make it obvious (was one last year).
<snail> 10/10 is great. was that deliberate?
<ojwb> just say "good luck" in maori as they leave...
<ibeardslee> snail: nope not an accident, just how the numbers fell. Of course helped that one of the local girls schools is quite supportive
<ibeardslee> ... wait .. .. nope, it WAS an accident ..
<ibeardslee> sigh
<ajmitch> mondays... :)
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ojwb> morning
<thumper> morning
<Atamira> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-01-08
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-01-09
<G> hads: those NUCs sound interesting, where did you get yours from?
<hads> G: Ingram
<G> hads: ahhh right, essentially direct, got a mild case of envy now :)
<lifeless> hads: is it quiet ?
<hads> G: I can hook you up :)
<hads> lifeless: I haven't had a chance to even plug it in yet, will report back.
<hads> It feels and looks really nice though.
<hads> lifeless: There's a silentpcreview review of it saying that it's basically inaudible so that says something.
<G> hads: whats the story re: storage?  or can it do something fancy like boot-from-iscsi direct from the BIOS?
<G> hads: if I'm not mistaken from what I'm reading, mSATA?
<hads> G: Yeah, mSATA
<hads> This one has a 40GB Intel module in it.
<lifeless> 40GB lol
<lifeless> I am considering something like that as a ancilliary video store
<G> hads: that sounds quite neat to be honest
<lifeless> would want das of 200GB or so, plus networked for all the big stuff :)
<G> hads: I purchased a Synology NAS the other month so it'd fit in nice
<G> hmmm the manual is interesting compatibility matrix for BIOS recovery specifically says that BIOS Recovery via 1.4MB Floppy is unsupported
<G> hads: one crazy thing I'd be interested when you get it going, is if KVM is really supported on it  (i.e. vmx in /proc/cpuinfo, and what not), ark.intel.com says that the CPU does, not sure if I believe it or not :)
<lifeless> G: cpu will, whether its bios supported is another q :)
<G> lifeless: hence the believe it or not
<lifeless> :)
<G> lifeless: to be honest, knowing Intel, I'd expect it to be there
<G> but as anyone who knows me well would say, I could be easily admitted to cynics anonymous
<hads> This will probably end up running XBMC I imagine. All storage here is off a server so nothing over about 10G is needed for clients.
<hads> Will check the VM capability when I run it up.
<hads> I was just going to run it off a 4GB USB stick to start with but the 40GB mSATA came in a bundle so went with it.
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> olly, ojwb: did you find a cloning machine?
<thumper> morning
<olly> mwhudson: sadly not
<olly> this one is in screen on a colo box - my laptop disk seems to have scrambled itself...
<olly> currently just taking a copy of the disk partition to a USB drive, which takes a while
<olly> i should probably sort out an irc bouncer so I can use one account from multiple places
<ibeardslee> ohh my odroid just arrived
<hads> ibeardslee: Oh cool!
<ibeardslee> didn't order the power supply (didn't want the US plug) so will need to track one down at some stage before I can play with it.
<olly> just twist the pins with pliers!
<hads> ibeardslee: What type of supply?
<ibeardslee> 5v 2A some piddly tiny socket
<ajmitch> so a bit more than USB would supply, pity
#ubuntu-nz 2013-01-10
<ibeardslee> yeah
<ibeardslee> one of the list of things I have is to be able to bring a single power cable into my wooden radio media player thingy and have a power supply that will supply all devices .. without having a multibox and power adapters pluging into that
<hads> ibeardslee: This one? http://nicegear.co.nz/cables-connectors/21mm-to-17mm-dc-jack-adapter/
<ibeardslee> the hardkernel website says it is 'inner diameter 0.8mm and outer diameter 2.5mm'
<elky> hmm.. does the power supply from your desk phone fit?
<ibeardslee> haven't tried .. as I looked at that link I thought that I should check some of the other adapters I have floating around.
<ibeardslee> Normally ODROID-X2 consumes about 1A in most cases. But it can go up to 3A if you use some USB hard disk drives in parallel.
<ibeardslee> We recommend 5V 2A or 3A adaptor. Inner diameter is 0.8mm, outer diameter is 2.5mm. Center is Positiver an Outer is Negative.
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> does anyone else have messed up font hinting in ff18?
<mwhudson> fmarier: you work for mozilla now, this must be your fault!!
<fmarier> mwhudson: i plead the Fifth ;)
<lifeless> you're up to 19th, thats a long way back!
#ubuntu-nz 2013-01-11
<hads> G: http://pastebin.com/GFxyt8q5
<ajmitch> hads: what'd you get?
<thumper> hads: it lies
<thumper> hads: it doesn't have four siblings
<thumper> there are four of them :)
<G> hads: wow, thats pretty rocking
<hads> ajmitch: It's an Intel NUC, a little thing the size of a...
<hads> small square block of cheese or something.
<hads> I can't think of a good comparison.
<mwhudson> not http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuc
<hads> Different NUC :)
<hads> http://www.silentpcreview.com/files/images/intel-nuc/nuc1.jpg
<hads> So far I have discovered that it's really good at running XBMC.
<mwhudson> that's pretty tiny
<mwhudson> what does it have for storage?  msata ssd?
<hads> Yeah
<hads> 2 x USB, 2 x HDMI and 1 x GigE on the rear, this is a different model to that picture, black rather than red.
<ajmitch> looks pretty minimalist
<G> hads: are you using XBMC with DVB-S or -T recordings?
<hads> I have DVB-S cards here but not sure I have any recordings handy. It works fine with the Freeview DVB-T recordings though.
<mwhudson> i guess this is intel's answer to things like the cotton candy, to some extent?
<G> hads: okay, -T was what I was worried about :)
<hads> Plays perfectly, no dropped frames.
<hads> mwhudson: It seems to be a great answer.
<G> I'm becoming really, really tempted to tell the truth
<hads> I've always been shy of things with fans but this is really really quiet, I can barely hear it with my ear right on the vent.
<hads> Totally inaudible over the ambient noise
 * ajmitch wouldn't mind something like that to connect to the TV
<ajmitch> the laptop I have for the job is the opposite of quiet
<hads> I've tested quite a bunch of things connected to TVs (have 4 HTPC in the house and have for quite a few years), initial impression of this blows everything else out of the water.
<ajmitch> I just can't really justify to myself buying more hardware :)
<hads> Yeah it isn't super cheap but not bad for what you get.
<G> ajmitch: that is my concern, I've lost count of what the total processing capacity in the house is at the moment :)
<ajmitch> intel nuc
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> G: I've got 3 laptops on or around my desk at home
<ajmitch> it starts to get a little bit much
<G> ajmitch: I've got 3 HP Workstations & a Laptop in one room just for work
<ajmitch> I'm trying to cut down on number of systems in use
<ajmitch> virtual machines should be good enough for most stuff I want to do now, rather than spare hardware
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-01-12
<lifeless> ajmitch: vm's ++
<lifeless> ajmitch: openstack it up :)
<lifeless> G: you're almost at the density you want to go for a chassis system
<lifeless> hads: the NUC - how readily available are they? And can it do sky ? :)
<G> lifeless: doubt I could justify that to the boss :)
<G> lifeless: plus, I'm not sure I'd want the powerbill
<lifeless> G: :>
<G> lifeless: they seem fairly available, I picked one up at PB today, and everyone seems to be stocking them now
<lifeless> G: nucs?
<G> lifeless: yeah
<lifeless> I thought you meant http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF05a/3709945-3709945-4006962-4006961-4006963-4012659.html?dnr=1 for a second
<hads> lifeless: Yeah what G said, the NUC is available from Ingram, the distributor that most online shops use, so you should be able to find it all over.
<hads> I have them listed for $550, others have them listed for ~$500
#ubuntu-nz 2013-01-13
<G> hads: have you noticed issues with the e1000e/network with yours?
<hads> G: Not that I've noticed so far but haven't had it on that long.
<G> hads: hmmm okay, certainly an issue with mine, network dies unless pinging another (any other) alive host on the network
 * G goes to try something that was mentioned on the Intel site
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<olly> morning
<hads> G: How quickly does it die?
<G> hads: reasonably quickly, basically (and this is how I noticed it) if you PXE boot install, it'll just suddenly stop transferring
<G> hads: I tried 12.10 and gave up - because the busy box 'ping' only sends one ping and gives up, but 13.04, and Fedora, equally bad
<G> hads: let me find the NUC communities post about it
<G> hads: http://communities.intel.com/message/175243#175243 - personally I'm wondering if it's something to do with a particular batch or something
<hads> I haven't run Ubuntu on it yet.
<hads> G: I've just run it up with OpenELEC on it and have been updating databases etc. for 30 minutes. Playing some music now with no issues.
<hads> Looks like you've posted some good info there, hopefully they do something with it.
<G> hads: yeah, is yours the same batch?
<hads> heh, the noise this box makes is amusing.
<G> hads: the carton?
<hads> Yeah
<G> protip: Don't leave it open in the room
<hads> Flat?
<hads> Mine is a different batch; CNG62BQ105
<G> no, just when you turn the lights on at night, it'll play the sound :)
<G> hads: interesting, here is hoping it's not a batch issue
<hads> heh
<hads> At least if it is a batch issue you can send it back for an exchange.
<G> might call Intel up and lodge it formally so it becomes a warranty issue too
#ubuntu-nz 2014-01-06
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-01-07
<kcj> THEY TOOK ELKY
<kcj> I put that in the wrong channel. :<
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> bah
<mwhudson> i appear to have lost the ability to disable my trackpad
<ibeardslee> bigger hammer?
<mwhudson> i guess i could take the case off and find some cables to snip
<hads> The T440s is interesting, it has no seperate buttons so if you disable the trackpad you lose the ability to click :)
<hads> I've been trying to leave it on but it's not going so well. I might have to investigate xorg.conf options.
<olly> the "disable trackpad while typing" helps a bit
<olly> +option
<ibeardslee> olly: I don't find that very sucessfull with my Ultralap
<olly> it's certainly not a silver bullet
#ubuntu-nz 2014-01-08
<chilts> afternoon
<Atamira> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> such a lovely day today
#ubuntu-nz 2014-01-09
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-01-10
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-01-12
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-01-05
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-01-06
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> morning all
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-01-07
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-01-08
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<olly> http://www.trademe.co.nz/computers/other/auction-831206190.htm
<olly> "PLEASE NOTE: We regret that this product is not available to customers outside the UK due to restrictions on air transportation of aerosols."
 * olly wonders if many people in the UK do their shopping on trademe
<olly> I guess it might be useful if you wanted to sent a can of compressed air to someone in the UK as a present
#ubuntu-nz 2015-01-09
<G> olly: I think Trade Me opened up to more international visitors, I've definately seen non Australia/NZ sellers lately.  Likely someone that is listing on eBay & Trade Me
<olly> yeah, it's probably some automated listing tool in action
#ubuntu-nz 2015-01-11
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-01-11
<ibeardslee> chilts: Ta, was a good day
<chilts> sweet
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> getting fibre installed this morning
<chilts> seems to be going well (after the previous failed attempt)
<hads> heh, how did they fail?
<chilts> it was something like (1) set a date for road to house and set a date for internal install, (2) phone me up saying we can do it all on the first date, (3) come round two days early to check the place out (I wasn't home), (4) come the first date and say "we can't do it now, can't do the cable), (5) send the civvies around to do the cable, but didn't tell me the date, (6) put a roadcone there, get another team to do a bit of concrete, (7) concrete team come
<chilts> so some parts good and others pretty weird
<chilts> Orcon had the wrong dates in their system for a while
<chilts> anyway, all done now
<hads> Ah yes, sounds familiar, I rememebr with one of my installs Chorus set a date, then turned up the day before to "check things out" and then complained I wasn't there so they couldn't do it and had to rebook for three weeks.
<chilts> heh
<chilts> all in all, they originally said the install would be 12/01, and that's happened, so that's cool
#ubuntu-nz 2016-01-12
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-01-13
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-01-14
<chilts> morning
 * chilts can't believe he's first
<atamira> morning
<atamira> whos first?
<olly_> morning
<chilts> atamira: who's on second
<atamira> no wahts on second. whos on first
#ubuntu-nz 2016-01-17
<olly_> morning
<hads> morning
<G> bit late there eh? ;)
<olly_> my excuse is the ADSL router died this morning
<olly_> i think it's an omen that it's time to get fibre
<mwhudson> what do chorus think about your omens?
#ubuntu-nz 2017-01-09
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-01-12
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-01-15
<ibeardslee> Nice work .. https://nzoss.org.nz/content/lenovo-laptops-available-for-linux-users
<olly> yeah, shame it's a few dollars more than the standard version though: http://www.ascent.co.nz/productspecification.aspx?itemID=439937
<mwhudson> oh nice
<ibeardslee> .. and the PDF was created using MS Word ;)
<mwhudson> olly: three year warranty from silicon though
<mwhudson> oh, same from ascent /nm
<ibeardslee> I think the Silicon one has a 3 year lenovo, whereas the Ascent one has a 1 year from lenovo, expanded to 3 by Ascent .. .. but don't quote me
<olly> i wonder which is better...
<ibeardslee> but yeah still not ideal
<olly> it's sadly going to stay niche while that's the situation
<olly> i wonder what the licensing fees are
<olly> probably subject to some labyrinthine agreement to try to avoid anti-monopoly laws
<olly> FWIW, ascent also includes delivery, the silicon offer doesn't
#ubuntu-nz 2018-01-08
<Guest6345> hii all
